# The V and an Unmentionable



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I fished a small unmentionable Thursday. Drifting Jig and maggots I caught a lot of chubs but no steel. I talked to a guy who had caught a couple earlier in the day with pink eggs. 

I went out to the pier on the V and found some open water and threw spoons for awhile with no production. 

I am still new so I was probably doing something wrong
But i was itching pretty bad to get out before this snow. 
Oh well, the season is young.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Why did you fish the the pier at the V? Upstream-the water was the best it had been all year Thursday with excellent flow. You should have tried around Mill Hollow.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Probably because I don't have a clue. Honestly it seems like I am a day late and a dollar short the past couple years since i have been trying for them.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Next time you are going to hit the V send me a pm the day before and I can help give you an idea of where to hit.


----------



## PCfish (Mar 6, 2011)

Whats the "Unmentionable"??????


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

PCfish said:


> Whats the "Unmentionable"??????


Good luck getting an answer to that question  You may get close to answering it for yourself though if you think about the location of the Vermillion and then any river or stream in the general area that is not stocked or mentioned very often in this forum. Unmentionables are the unstocked rivers.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

PCfish said:


> Whats the "Unmentionable"??????


Voldemort.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Voldemort.


Love the reference! lol


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

just out of curiosity why bring up the unmentionables if u dont want to answer any questions about them. u steelheaders kill me, someone takes a picture down by the river with a little too much rock face in the pick and world war III breaks out. ive yet to catch a steelie not for lack of trying, more lack of know how. all i can say is thats cool with me if u dont answer questions. i just love reading the posts in this section alot of times its real great entertainment. im a diehard bassfisherman and i thought we were nuts, but u steelie guys take it to a whole new level. lets just hope for some dry days so maybe i can meet up with some of u guys on one of the many unmentionables that drain into lake erie. (oh no did i say too much?)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PCfish said:


> Whats the "Unmentionable"??????


I think it's a "hotspot" for chubs.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

thistubesforu said:


> just out of curiosity why bring up the unmentionables if u dont want to answer any questions about them. u steelheaders kill me, someone takes a picture down by the river with a little too much rock face in the pick and world war III breaks out. ive yet to catch a steelie not for lack of trying, more lack of know how. all i can say is thats cool with me if u dont answer questions. i just love reading the posts in this section alot of times its real great entertainment. im a diehard bassfisherman and i thought we were nuts, but u steelie guys take it to a whole new level. lets just hope for some dry days so maybe i can meet up with some of u guys on one of the many unmentionables that drain into lake erie. (oh no did i say too much?)


Would you like an answer; or are you just venting?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> maybe i can meet up with some of u guys on one of the many unmentionables


*No one*will ever see me on a couple of my favorite unmentionables .. ..


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

venting no, answers not needed, i know many unmentionables, but in my eyes they are just rivers and creeks not unmentionables. just think its hilarious thats all.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

heres a thought!!!! Why dont we stop using the word unmentionables! If you dont want to say where you fished, say a small trib out east or west!!!!
When people use the word "unmentionable", its kinda like making a statment that "oh my god, I cant say a name of a creek". And threads like this wont get turned around! Just trying to get the wood wet before the fire gets lit....Just my .02


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Clayton said:


> Voldemort.


Awesome!!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> heres a thought!!!! Why dont we stop using the word unmentionables! If you dont want to say where you fished, say a small trib out east or west!!!!
> When people use the word "unmentionable", its kinda like making a statment that "oh my god, I cant say a name of a creek". And threads like this wont get turned around! Just trying to get the wood wet before the fire gets lit....Just my .02


I have to say the "unmentionable" is about as annoying as some punk trying to take your spot while you revive your steelhead.....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

salmon king said:


> I have to say the "unmentionable" is about as annoying as some punk trying to take your spot while you revive your steelhead.....


LMAO! Who hasn't been in that situation?? Punk would imply "younger"-not always someone younger either! Still a punk though!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> heres a thought!!!! Why dont we stop using the word unmentionables! If you dont want to say where you fished, say a small trib out east or west!!!!
> When people use the word "unmentionable", its kinda like making a statment that "oh my god, I cant say a name of a creek". And threads like this wont get turned around! Just trying to get the wood wet before the fire gets lit....Just my .02


Good idea:good:


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the unmentionable term because that's what my grandma calls underwear and it makes me chuckle every time. I think we all need a couple dry days so we can get off the computer and out on the water.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I got the wood...who has the matches?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> just think its hilarious thats all.


It is hilarious!
Gotta love it!
Hope nobody takes me seriously!
Almost spit my tea on the keyboard. . .

Shouldn't we pour some kerosene on that wood before we get the matches?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> LMAO! Who hasn't been in that situation?? Punk would imply "younger"-not always someone younger either! Still a punk though!


funny you say that.. I was going to type :young punk" but I didn't want to hurt anyones feelings so I just wrote punk!!! oh yeah I ve been in that situation to many times to count but if someone were to do that to me now{ because I'm older and a bit wiser than before}... he would get an earfull....


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

["unmentionable", its kinda like making a statment that "oh my god, I cant say a name of a creek".]

Early is the fall I mentioned a "Creek that we are not allowed to say" or "unmentionable" on this forum not knowing that this was taboo. I shortly recieved dozens of posts and PMs, some respectfully critical (thank you guys) and most nasty, telling me that I was careless and exactly what the above quote says "I can't say the name of a creek" on this forum. I've accepted that unwritten rule and don't blame anyone for not wanting these tribs named. 

Lets not pretend that its okay with everybody to name unstocked tribs.

P.S. Lets not get too worked up over this word, its not a big deal. I also think using the word unmentionable is funny, it just sounds dirty.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

wow anybody do actuall leg work anymore?Look he's close to "V" not driving 2 hours out of his way.Now I've never fished the "V" nor will I ever I don't go west of Cleveland,however if I was I would simply get my map and hmmmmmmmmm lets see I'll check Chapel,Sugar,Edsan,Beaver,French,Porter,Cahoon...ETC get the picture?I'll bet half of theses are a complete waste of time,but half might not be.I don't know any thing about theses creeks other than they are directly connected to Erie and thereby hold steel,If you don't get it by now Steel will run up ANYTHING!!!!!!!!including ditches.There are no unmentionables for those will to work!I will admit though the phrase does make me giggle!BTW I personally will share all info I know with anyone looking to catch fish I just think it's the best way to promote the sport......my 2 cents.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

He said "unmentionables" Tee Hee Hee!  

I wouldn't even think of going in my unmentionables without my _Invisibility Cloak_!!


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

With it being 60 degrees tomorrow I may hit an unmentionable in my unmentionables. Lol maybe not but private property should be private.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I got it!
Let's just post every unmentionable creek that flows into Lake Erie!
That way we'll have that behind us and we'll all be on even footing.

Someone start here --------


............


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

[Cue the crickets]


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

chirp chirp chirp............chirp chirp chirp


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> I got it!
> Let's just post every unmentionable creek that flows into Lake Erie!
> That way we'll have that behind us and we'll all be on even footing.
> 
> ...


Cattaragus flows into Erie   I hear it produces a lot of steel too, lol.

And I've gotta say, it's sort of a trib of a trib but I love Oatka Creek. Have I said too much??


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay on the chagrin theres jacobs feild creek that runs though downtown cleveland.. on the grand theirs homeless creek that runs by the old rec park.. and on the Cleveland creek thers a little feeder near a beat up gas station called dont fish here to long creek... those are the best creeks out their but their not on any map their in my head!!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

FYI Salmon King, I was definitely posting New York steelie streams


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Try fishing up on Crap Creek.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Try fishing up on Crap Creek.


Ya know, I fish one of those in WV for trout. It's really, really gross... but holy crap is the fishing good! haha.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thistubesforu said:


> just out of curiosity why bring up the unmentionables if u dont want to answer any questions about them. u steelheaders kill me, someone takes a picture down by the river with a little too much rock face in the pick and world war III breaks out. ive yet to catch a steelie not for lack of trying, more lack of know how. all i can say is thats cool with me if u dont answer questions. i just love reading the posts in this section alot of times its real great entertainment. im a diehard bassfisherman and i thought we were nuts, but u steelie guys take it to a whole new level. lets just hope for some dry days so maybe i can meet up with some of u guys on one of the many unmentionables that drain into lake erie. (oh no did i say too much?)



why even start such an obvious debate only because the word "unmentionable" was used? And if "us steelheaders" kill you, then you should probably go somewhere else
kast


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

exactly what im talking about kast ur killin me and im lovin it at the same time.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

This one is killing me so much I just might have a chance at fishing the big "unmentionable" in the sky!!! lol


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Actually should be an unmentionable if its a crapped on creek if ya dont know what is private? Maybe you been taking to much crap out that private and you are wipping the same so whats so damn sure its unmentionable? Frankly couldn't give a crap. LMAO! had to say it cause I still couldnt crap less.Again LMAO!!!#


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

hahaha sorry guys. fish on!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess the irony here is you post reports on here on creeks that do not get stocked, but yet you want to jump on ppl who say non-mentionable!..lol..


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! that said person whom mentioned it to unmentionable has played with to much crap! LOL!! He prolly also poked a bloated dead horse somewhere along the way.


----------

